# Une superbe nuit en perspective...



## Perlimpimpine (7 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
Juste un msg pour pousser un bon coup de gueule. Lundi, les pe de D. m’emmènent leur fille de 15 mois qui a été très malade samedi soir (a vomi partout) et a passé la nuit aux urgences. Verdict, rien de grave, juste un petit coup de chaud. Il faut dire que laisser son bébé en plein soleil tout l'après-midi sans chapeau ni rien, ce n'est pas le top!
Lundi matin, en écoutant les blablas du papa, mes antennes se mettent au garde à vous et je suspecte plutôt une gastro. Je ne dis rien et prends mes précautions. Je ressorts les masques et moi qui me lave les mains pour un oui pour un non, j'ai plus qu'utilisé mon savon ! 

Bref, le matin passe et là, la petite a la diarrhée. A tel point que je ne savais pas comment la prendre. Ni une ni deux, j'appelle la maman qu'elle vienne récupérer sa fille et résultats des courses, c'était bien une gastro!!!!
On aurait pu s'arrêter là mais non. Mon mari a été contaminé et a déclenché les symptômes mardi midi, puis mon enfant n°1 mardi fin d'après-midi, et maintenant mon enfant n°2 à 0h00!
Je suis pour le moment la seule rescapée... je croise les doigts 
Ce qui me met hors de moi, c'est que les pe, pour ne pas perdre une journée, m'ont confié leur enfant sachant qu'elle était bien malade et que maintenant, c'est moi qui vais prendre cher car mercredi, je ne pourrai pas accueillir l'autre petit et donc salaire minoré pour moi! En espérant pouvoir reprendre jeudi bien sûr...


----------



## assmatzam (7 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. 
Il y a une forte épidémie de gastro en ce moment. 
Je sais de quoi je parle j'ai passé ma nuit à vomir. 

Je viens juste d'envoyer un message aux parents pour leur dire que je ne peux pas prendre les enfants 
J'ai des douleurs horribles 

Super la reprise


----------



## Perlimpimpine (7 Septembre 2022)

Pour moi la nuit a été courte car mon petit bonhomme étant anxieux face à la maladie (même un simple rhume lui fait peur alors là de vomir🤯), je suis restée près de lui jusqu'à ce qu'il s'endorme vers 2h du matin.

C'est vraiment rageant car à cause de la négligence des pe, mes enfants vont devoir rater l'école une semaine à peine après la rentrée, mon mari va perdre un ou deux jours de travail, et moi pareil et aussi, je mets dans la mouise l'autre famille ! 
En plus, je ne sais pas si c'est le stress, l'énervement, la petite nuit ou la gastro aussi, mais en me levant, je me sens toute barbouillée. Je croise les doigts pour ne pas être malade aussi...

Bon courage à toi!


----------



## liline17 (7 Septembre 2022)

j'ai un système digestif défaillant, et je vomit très souvent, une astuce qui marche très bien, c'est le jus de citron.
Un PE qui me fait un coup comme ça, risque ma démission, de toute façon, dans votre cas, je ne prendrai pas l'enfant jusqu'à lundi, et j'exigerai de leur part, aucun minoration de salaire.
Cette année, j'ai eu 3 enfants avec la gastro en même temps, ils étaient revenus le lundi, pas encore guéris du week end, j'ai demandé aux PE de les garder le lendemain.
bon courage!


----------



## kikine (7 Septembre 2022)

une bonne recette : jus de citron, miel, gingembre, et eau bien sûr 
allez courage on croise les doigts pour toi
ici mes 2 filles on déclaré une conjonctivite la veille de la rentrée, puis c'est passé en otite (guérie pour la petite) mais la le virus est descendu sur les bronches  
donc toux toute la nuit


----------



## Louanne (7 Septembre 2022)

Et bien.... Le respect des employeurs est une fois de plus au plus bas.
Cela m'est arrivé une fois, une petite a eu des selles liquides la matinée. Je trouve un morceau bizarre, sec, à son oreille. Je sais que la famille a un rapport particulier avec l'hygiène.
Bref j'appelle la maman pour qu'elle vienne et elle me dit " ah le papa vous a pas dit? Elle a vomit plusieurs fois cette nuit..."

Donc le morceau dans l'oreille : du vomit séché, et la gastro a fait le tour des familles...👍👍


----------

